# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  نقد نظرية دارون

## التقرتي

نظرية دارون التي تثبت بأن الإنسان تطور من القرد، أليست هذه النظرية تخالف الإسلام؟

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

قبل الحديث عن هذه النظرية وموقف الإسلام منها نحب أن نعرف بصاحبها بإيجاز، فدارون هو: (تشارلس روبرت دارون) ولد سنة 1809م، وتوفي سنة 1882م. وكما تقول الموسوعة العربية الميسرة: هو عالم طبيعي إنجليزي درس الطب بأدنبرة... ثم تخصص في التاريخ الطبيعي، وقد وضع دارون في كتابه (أصل الأنواع) 1859م. أسس نظريته والدلائل عليها بطريقة فذة رائعة، كما وضع نظريته عن أصل الشعاب المرجانية، وقد قبلها الكثيرون. ومن أعماله الأخرى: (أصل الإنسان والانتخاب بالنسبة للجنس )سنة 1871م، و (تنوع النباتات والحيوانات تحت الاستئناس سنة 1867م) انتهى. 
أما نظرية دارون فقد قامت على عدة أمور منها: 
أن الإنسان ما هو إلا حيوان من جملة الحيوانات، حادث بطريق النشوء والارتقاء، وأنه لمشابهته القرد، لا يمنع أن يكون قد اشتق هو وإياه من أصل واحد.
وقد شرح دارون عملية التطور، وكيف تمت، في عدة نقاط أهمها:
(الانتخاب الطبيعي) حيث تقوم عوامل الفناء بإهلاك الكائنات الضعيفة الهزيلة، والإبقاء على الكائنات القوية، وذلك يسمى بقانون (البقاء للأصلح) فيبقى الكائن القوي السليم الذي يورث صفاته القوية لذريته، وتتجمع الصفات القوية مع مرور الزمن مكونة صفة جديدة في الكائن، وذلك هو (النشوء) الذي يجعل الكائن يرتقي بتلك الصفات الناشئة إلى كائن أعلى، وهكذا يستمر التطور وذلك هو (الارتقاء).
وقد رد كثير من العلماء هذه النظرية وفندوها: يقول الدكتور (سوريال) في كتابه "تصدع مذهب دارون": إن الحلقات المفقودة ناقصة بين طبقات الأحياء، وليست بالناقصة بين الإنسان وما دونه فحسب، فلا توجد حلقات بين الحيوانات الأولية ذات الخلية الواحدة، والحيوانات ذوات الخلايا المتعددة، ولا بين الحيوانات الرخوة ولا بين المفصلية، ولا بين الحيوانات اللافقرية ولا بين الأسماك والحيوانات البرمائية، ولا بين الأخيرة والزحافات والطيور، ولا بين الزواحف والحيوانات الآدمية، وقد ذكرتها على ترتيب ظهورها في العصور الجيولوجية. انتهى. 
كما قام كثير من علماء الطبيعة برد النظرية ومنهم (دلاس) حيث قال ما خلاصته: (إن الارتقاء بالانتخاب الطبيعي لا يصدق على الإنسان، ولابد من القول بخلقه رأسا) ومنهم الأستاذ (فرخو) قال: إنه يتبين لنا من الواقع أن بين الإنسان والقرد فرقاً بعيداً فلا يمكننا أن نحكم بأن الإنسان سلالة قرد أو غيره من البهائم، ولا يحسن أن نتفوه بذلك) ومنهم (ميغرت) قال بعد أن نظر في حقائق كثيرة من الأحياء: إن مذهب (دارون) لا يمكن تأييده وإنه من آراء الصبيان. ومنهم (هكسلي) وهو صديق لـ (دارون) قال إنه بموجب مالنا من البينات لم يثبت قط أن نوعاً من النبات أو الحيوان نشأ بالانتخاب الطبيعي، أو الانتخاب الصناعي. انتهى. 
وغيرهم كثير تركنا ذكرهم للاختصار. 
ثم إن كلام (دارون) نظرية، وليست حقيقة أو قانوناً، فهي تحتمل التصديق والتكذيب، ومع ذلك فلا يؤيدها الواقع المشاهد إذ لو كانت حقاً لشاهدنا كثيراً من الحيوانات والناس تأتي إلى الوجود عن طريق التطور لا عن طريق التناسل فقط.
كما أن القدرة على التكيف التي نشاهدها في المخلوقات ـ كالحرباء ـ مثلاً، (تتلون بحسب المكان) هي مقدرة كائنة في تكون المخلوقات تولد معها، وهي عند بعضها وافرة، وعند البعض الآخر تكاد تكون معدومة، وهي عند جميع المخلوقات محدودة لا تتجاوز حدودها. فالقدرة على التكيّف صفة كامنة، لا صفة متطورة تكوّنها البيئة كما يزعم أصحاب النظرية، وإلا لفرضت البيئة التكيف على الأحجار والأتربة وغيرهما من الجمادات. 
أما موقف الإسلام من هذه النظرية فنوضحه في نقاط:
1_ قولهم إن الطبيعة هي التي تخلق عشوائياً وإن الإنسان ليس له خالق مصادم للقرآن الكريم لقوله تعالى: (الله خالق كل شيء وهو على كل شيء وكيل) [الزمر: 62].
ولقوله: (إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر) [القمر: 49] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات. 
2_ ادعاؤهم معرفة كيفية نشأة الأحياء على الأرض يرده قوله تعالى: (ما أشهدتهم خلق السموات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم) [الكهف: 51]. ولقد أخبرنا الله سبحانه أنه خلق الإنسان خلقاً مستقلاً مكتملاً، وقد أخبر ملائكته بشأن خلقه قبل أن يوجده فقال: (وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة) [البقرة: 30].
وحدثنا عن المادة التي خلقه منها، فقد خلقه من ماء وتراب (طين) (فإنا خلقناكم من تراب) [الحج: 5].
وفي الحديث عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إن الله تبارك وتعالى: خلق آدم من قبضة قبضها من جميع الأرض، فجاء بنو آدم على قدر الأرض، منهم الأحمر، والأبيض، والأسود، وبين ذلك، والسهل والحزْنُ، والخبيث والطيب" أخرجه الترمذي وأبو داود. 
والماء عنصر في خلق الإنسان (والله خلق كل دابة من ماء) [النور: 45]. وقد خلقه الله بيديه (قال يا إبليس ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيديّ) [ص: 75].
وهذا الطين تحول إلى صلصال كالفخار (خلق الإنسان من صلصال كالفخار) [الرحمن: 14] والإنسان الأول هو آدم عليه السلام، ولم يكن خلق الإنسان ناقصاً ثم اكتمل كما يقول أصحاب نظرية التطور! بل كان كاملاً ثم أخذ يتناقص الخلق، ففي الحديث الذي يرويه البخاري ومسلم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "خلق الله آدم عليه السلام وطوله ستون ذراعاً"، ولذلك فالمؤمنون يدخلون الجنة مكتملين على صورة آدم ففي بقية الحديث السابق "فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم" ثم يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فلم يزل ينقص الخلق حتى الآن". 
3_ قولهم بأن البقاء للقوي والكوارث هي سبب هلاك المخلوقات الضعيفة مردود بأن الموت يكون للأقوياء والضعفاء قال تعالى: (الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملاً) [الملك: 2]. 
4_ وأخيراً نذكر بالأصل العظيم الذي يبطل هذه النظرية وهو تكريم الله لبني آدم الذي لا يتناسب مع ردّ أصل الإنسان إلى قرد: قال تعالى: (ولقد كرمنا بني آدم وحملناهم في البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير ممن خلقنا تفضيلاً) [الإسراء: 70]. وقال: (لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم) [التين: 4].
هذا بعض ما أثير حول نظرية دارون مع بعض الردود عليها، ومن أراد الاستزادة فيمكنه الرجوع إلى الكتب التي ألفت في نقد النظرية ومنها : "العقيدة في الله" للأستاذ عمر سليمان الأشقر و "الإسلام في عصر العلم" لـ محمد فريد وجدي ص (797) ومجلة الأزهر: المجلد الثاني، السنة 48، ص (1341 ــ 1348).. والله أعلم. 

مركز الفتوى اسلام ويب

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

الداروين هذا حاقد على الدين , وإني لأسأل متى مات هذا !! وما هو أصله !!

----------


## التقرتي

هذه ترجمة داروين التي طلبها الاخ :

تشارلز روبرت داروين  عالم حيوان، إنجليزي الجنسية، اشتهر بنظرية التطور ومبدأ الانتخاب الطبيعي، حول نشأة الإنسان.
ولد في إنجلترا في 12 فبراير 1809 وتوفي في 19 إبريل 1882 م هو عالم تاريخ طبيعي بريطاني اكتسب شهرته كواضع لنظرية التطور بدأ اهتمام داروين بالتاريخ الطبيعي أثناء دراسته للطب ثم اللاهوت في الجامعة. أدّت رحلته على متن سفينة البيغل والتي دامت خمس سنوات إلى تميّزه كجيولوجي وانتشار اسمه كمؤلف. ومن خلال ملاحظاته للأحياء قام داروين بدراسة التحول في الكائنات الحية عن طريق الطفرات وطوّر نظريته الشهيرة في الانتخاب الطبيعي عام 1838 م. ومع إداركه لردّة الفعل الذي يمكن أن تحدثه هذه النظرية، لم يصرّح داروين بنظريته في البداية إلا إلى أصدقائه المقربين في حين تابع أبحاثه ليحضّر نفسه للإجابة على الاعتراضات التي كان يتوقعها على نظريته. وفي عام 1858 م بلغ داروين أن هنالك رجل آخر، وهو ألفريد رسل ووليس، يعمل على نظرية مشابهة لنظريته مما أجبر داروين على نشر نتائج بحثه.


نهاية أسطورة داروين
بقلم: هارون يحيى

إنّ فكرة هذه الأسطورة تمتد إلى اليونانيين القدماء، وفي القرن التاسع عشر طرحت هذه النظرية بشكل واسع. ومن العوامل التي جعلت هذه النظرية تأخذ مكاناً عريضا في الأوساط العلمية كتاب يبحث في أصل الأنواع لشارلز داروين ظهر في عام 1859. 
ففي هذا الكتاب كتب داروين أن الكائنات الحية الموجودة على الأرض لم تُخلق من قبل الله تعالى وأن كل صنف من هذه الأصناف لم يوجد مستقلا عن الآخر. وترى هذه النظرية أن المخلوقات لها أصل واحد مشترك انبثقت منه، وبمرور الزمن حصلت لها تغيّرات حتى أصبحت على ما هي عليه الآن. 
زعمت نظرية داروين هذه المزاعم والادعاءات دون أن يكون لها أي سند علمي تقوم عليه. وقد جاء في اعتراف مطول في مقدمة كتاب لداروين تحت عنوان "المصاعب التي واجهت النظرية" ما مفاده أن النظرية لم تعثر على إجابات لكثير من الأسئلة المحيّرة. 
إنّ الصعاب التي واجهت نظرية داروين كان من المتوقع أن يزيلها التقدم العلمي، وكان من المنتظر أن تشكل الأبحاث العلمية الحديثة المتقدمة دعماً لنظرية داروين، ولكن النتائج جاءت على عكس المتوقّع، فالأسس التي كانت تعتمد عليها النظرية كانت تتهاوى وتتحطم الواحدة تلو الأخرى. وبالرغم من الدّعاية التي روجت لنظرية داروين إلاّ أن عالم الأحياء المشهور ميشيل دانتون ذكر في كتابه "نظرية في أزمة" أسباب انهيار نظرية داروين واندحارها أمام العلم، ويمكن أن ندرجها تحت ثلاث نقاط: 
1 – لم تتمكن النظرية إلى حد الآن من تفسير كيف بدأت الحياة على وجه الأرض. 
2 – إن ما عرضته النظرية أمامنا من "آليات للتطور والنشوء والإرتقاء" لم تكن في الحقيقة مولدة لأيّ تطوّر. 
3 – أثبتت المتحجرات عكس ما زعمته سابقًا نظريّة التّطور. 
عدم صحة ادّعاء " ظهور الحياة مصادفة"
تطورت نظرية داروين في أواسط القرن التاسع عشر، والنقطة الملفتة للنظر في تلك الفترة هي أن العلم كان متخلفا بالنظر إلى ما وصل إليه في الوقت الحاضر. ولم يكن لداروين أو الذين سبقوه من رواد هذه النظرية أيّة معلومة عن كيفية تكاثر الكائنات الحية والتركيب العلمي الكيمياوي لها، ولم يكن لهم كذلك علم بكيفية استمرارها في الحياة، وذلك بسبب عدم كفاية درايتهم بتفاصيل الكائنات الحية. ومن أجل الإقناع بنظريتهم قاموا بنشر الادعاء القائل بأن الحياة ظهرت عن طريق المصادفة ثم تطورت كذلك بالمُصادفة. 
إلاّ أنّ العلم في القرن العشرين تطوّر تطورا كبيرا وأظهر أنّ تفاصيل حياة الكائنات الحيّة معقدة في تصميمها، وهي ليست على النحو الذي ادّعاه أصحاب نظرية التّطور، بل على العكس من ذلك تماما. وكان التطوريون يزعمون أن تكوين الخلية الحية بسيطٌ، ويمكن صناعة الخلية من خلال توفير المواد الكيمياوية اللازمة لذلك، وبعد مرور فترة من الزمن يمكن الحصول عليها. بيد أن التحاليل التي أجريت بواسطة الميكروسكوب الإلكتروني الحديث خلال القرن العشرين أظهرت نتائج مختلفة تمامًا. ففي الخلية توجد تصاميم معقدة بحيث لا يمكن أن تكون عبارة عن مصادفات، وهذا ما صرّح به عالم الرّياضيات والفلكي الشهير الإنكليزي الأصل السيد فريد هويل قائلا: "كومة من خردة الحديد أخذتها عاصفة هوجاء، ثم تناثرت هذه القطع وتكونت طائرة بوينغ 747 بالمصادفة"، إن مثل هذه النتيجة غير ممكنة ومستحيلة، وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة إلى تكوين الخلايا الحية. ويمكن القول إنّ التشبية غير كاف وذلك لأن الإنسان تقدم بحيث استطاع أن يصنع طائرة "بوينغ 747" ولكنّه مع تقدمه هذا لم يستطع أن يقوم بتركيب خلية حية واحدة في أيّ مختبر علمي. 
إذن ماهي النتيجة؟ إنّ مثل هذا التركيب المعقد لا يمكن أن يظهر مصادفة للوجود كما ادّعت النظرية، ومثلُها مثل السّاعة لا يمكن أن تتكون من تلقاء ذاتها فيجب أن يكون هناك من يصنع هذه الساعة. والكائنات وجميع الموجودات الأخرى يجب أن يكون لها صانع، وهذا دليل على وجود الله الذي له القدرة على الخلق. وهذه هي إحدى الحقائق التي وضعت نظرية داروين في أزمة. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن أيّا من التطوّريين لم يقم بإثبات كون المخلوقات الحية ظهرت مُصادفة. 
الآليات الخيالية للتطور 
مثلما أن وجود الكائنات الحية وتكوّنها غير ممكن عن طريق المصادفة، فكذلك تطوّر الكائنات الحية بعضها إلى بعض غير ممكن، لأن الطبيعة وحدها لا تملك هذه القدرة، فالطبيعة ليست سوى ترابا؛ حجر وهواء وماء، أي أنها عبارة عن تجمّع لذرّات بعضها مع بعض. فالمصادفة تعني أن كومة من هذه المواد غير الحيّة، يمكنها أن تغيّر الدودة إلى سمكة، ومن ثم تخرج السمكة إلى اليابسة وتتحول إلى نوع من أنواع الزواحف، ثم تتحول إلى طير فتطير، وبعد كل هذا يتكون منها الإنسان، ولكن هذا ما لا تستطيع الطبيعة أن تفعله. 
ولكنّ الداروينيين ادعوا أن هذا الأمر ممكن في ما سموه بحركة النشوء والإرتقاء (أي التّطور) الآلي. فهناك مفهوم واحد يروجون له وهو الحركة الآلية: بمعنى الحركة الطبيعة. فالحركة الطبيعية تعني الاختيار الطبيعي. وتعتمد على فكرة أن الأقوى القادر على التلاؤم مع الظروف الطبيعية هو الذي يستمر ويبقى.ومثال على ذلك قطيع حمار الوحشي الذي يكون تحت تهديد الأسد، فالذي يستطيع أن يجري بسرعة يمكنه أن يبقى على قيد الحياة، ولكن هذه الحركة لا تُحوّل الحمار الوحشي إلى نوع آخر مثلا كأن يصبح فيلا. 
وبالاضافة إلى ذلك ليس هناك دليل مُشاهد على الحركة الآلية (النشوء والارتقاء) للكائنات الحية. وقد صرّح التطوري الانكليزي المشهور بلانتوللوك كولين باترسيون بهذه الحقيقة معترفا بما يلي: "ليس هناك كائن استطاع أن يولّد نوعا جديدا من الأنواع الأخرى بواسطة الحركة الآلية للطبيعة، أي عن طريق النشوء والارتقاء من حيوان إلى آخر، وليس هناك أيّ كائن اقترب من هذا الاحتمال. واليوم هناك جدل كبير في أوساط الداروينيين حول هذا الموضوع ". 
وبما أنّ آلية حركة الطبيعة ليست لها تأثير في عملية التطور، قام التطوريون بإضافة مفهوم "الطّفرة"، أي التغييرات الفجائية على الجينات الوراثية، والتي ترجع أسبابها إلى التأثيرات الخارجية مثل أشعة الراديوسيوم التي لها تأثير سيّء على الجينات الوراثية إذ تسبب لها التخريب، ويزعم أنصار النظرية أن عملية التغير التي تحصل للجينات الوراثية هي التي تفرز مظاهر التّطور لدى الأحياء.
ولكن هذا الادّعاء تم دحضه بواسطة الأبحاث والحقائق العلمية، وذلك لأن جميع التأثيرات الخارجية على الأحياء أحدثت لها عمليات تخريبية، وهذه التأثيرات الخارجية على الإنسان تسبب له الكثير من الأمراض الذهنية والبدنية، بل وتؤدي إلى إصابته بالسرطان. وحتى اليوم لم نشاهد أن التغييرات الفجائية على الجينات قد قادت إلى تقدم، ولهذا السبب يقول العالم الفرنسي والرئيس السّابق للأكاديمية العلمية "بيير بول كراسي" بالرغم من كونه من التطوريين: "مهما كان عدد التأثيرات الخارجية على الجينات فإنه لم يَنتجْ عنه أيُّ تطوّر".
*سجلّ المتحجّرات وهزيمة التطوريين* 
في القرن العشرين لحقت بنظرية التطور هزيمة أ خرى من خلال سجلّ المتحجرات. فما قيل عن تطور الأحياء من شكلها البدائي إلى شكلها الحالي ومرورها بمرحلة وسيطة (مثلا كأن يكون نصف الكائن سمكة ونصفه الآخر طيرا أو نصفه من الزّواحف ونصفه اللآخر من الثدييات)، هذه المراحل الوسيطة لم يعثر لها على متحجرات. إذن لو كانت الأحياء فعلا قد عاشت مثل هذه المرحلة فيجب أن يكون هناك عددٌ كبير منها، ليس فقط بالمئات بل بالملايين، وكذلك يجب أن توجد لها بقايا متحجرات على الأقل.
ففي القرن التاسع عشر قام التطوريون بالبحث مطوّلا عن هذه المرحلة في سجلّ المتحجرات، ولكن دون جدوى. فعالم المتحجرات الأنكليزي الشهير "و.دارك" بالرغم من كونه من التطوّريين يعترف بالقول: مشكلتنا أنه عندما قمنا بالبحث في المتحجرات واجهتنا هذه الحقيقة في الأنواع أو في مستوى الأصناف، فليس هناك تطوّر عن طريق التدريج. بل وجدنا أن الأحياء قد ظهرت إلى الوجود فجأةً وفي آن واحد وعلى شكل مجموعات. فإثر جميع الحفريات والأبحاث جاءت بنتيجة على عكس ما توقع التطوريون". فهذه النتيجة أظهرت أن الأحياء ظهرت بجميع أنواعها في آن واحد بدون أدنى نقص. وهذا ما يثبت أن الله تعالى هو خالقها جميعا. 
الخلاصة 
جميع هذه الإكتشافات في نهاية القرن العشرين توصلت إلى أن نظرية داروين غير مُجدية، ولكن هذه الحقيقة قد تم إخفاؤها عن الرأي العام في كثير من دول العالم، ومازال عوام الناس مخدوعين بهذه النظرية التي أُسست على التلفيق. وهناك من يدافع عن هذه النظرية، والسبب في ذلك هو رغبتهم في الحفاظ على مراكزهم ومصالحهم، وهم لا يريدون قبول حقيقة الخلق وحقيقة وجود الله تعالى وكونه هو الخالق لكل شيء. ولعدم وجود بديل آخر لحقيقة الخلق غير هذه النظرية الخيالية التي لا تستند إلى الحقيقة عملوا على دعمها وإسنادها لكي تبقى هي السائدة من أجل مصالحهم الخاصة. ولكن الحقيقة واضحة وضوح الشمس في رابعة النهار، وكل ذي عقل سليم يدرك هذه الحقيقة بلا عناء، فالكائنات الحية والسّماء والأرض كلّها قد خلقت من قبل خالق قدير، خلق وأوجد كلّ شيء. ونحن نشعر بمدى مسؤوليتنا إزاء هذا الخالق الذي خلقنا من العدم، هذا الخالق هو الله عز وجلّ.

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد الحريص

> ومن أراد الاستزادة فيمكنه الرجوع إلى الكتب التي ألفت في نقد النظرية ومنها : "العقيدة في الله" للأستاذ عمر سليمان الأشقر


الكتاب ليس مؤلفاً خصيصاً لنقد النظرية ، بل كل كلام الشيخ الأشـقر حول النظرية منقول من كتاب التوحيد للشيخ الزنداني .
و أفـضل من نقد النظرية العالم التركي هارون يحيى ، حتى أنـه طلب مناظرة مع داعية الالحاد الأول ريتشارد دوكنز حول نظرية التطور .. لكن الأخـير رفض ذلك رغم تـكرار الطلب و التحدي من هارون يحيى ..

أسأل الله أن يوفق الأستاذ هارون يحيى و أن يجزيه خير الجزاء

----------


## محمد الحريص

و من الكتب الجيدة في نقد النظرية ، كتاب Devils Delusion للبرفسور ديفد برنلسكي

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم ، و شكرا للأخ محمد الحريص على كتاب Dvils Delusion

و تفضلوا هذا الكتاب الماتع "دارون .. و نظرية التطور". 

لمؤلفه التركي شمس الدين آق بلوت. 

و هو مرفق في الملف.

----------


## يحيى عارف

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع وعلى الإفادة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

السؤال
نظرية دارون التي تثبت بأن الإنسان تطور من القرد، أليست هذه النظرية تخالف الإسلام؟
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:


قبل الحديث عن هذه النظرية وموقف الإسلام منها نحب أن نعرف بصاحبها بإيجاز، فدارون هو: (تشارلس روبرت دارون) ولد سنة 1809م، وتوفي سنة 1882م. وكما تقول الموسوعة العربية الميسرة: هو عالم طبيعي إنجليزي درس الطب بأدنبرة... ثم تخصص في التاريخ الطبيعي، وقد وضع دارون في كتابه (أصل الأنواع) 1859م. أسس نظريته والدلائل عليها بطريقة فذة رائعة، كما وضع نظريته عن أصل الشعاب المرجانية، وقد قبلها الكثيرون. ومن أعماله الأخرى: (أصل الإنسان والانتخاب بالنسبة للجنس )سنة 1871م، و (تنوع النباتات والحيوانات تحت الاستئناس سنة 1867م) انتهى. 
أما نظرية دارون فقد قامت على عدة أمور منها: 
أن الإنسان ما هو إلا حيوان من جملة الحيوانات، حادث بطريق النشوء والارتقاء، وأنه لمشابهته القرد، لا يمنع أن يكون قد اشتق هو وإياه من أصل واحد.
وقد شرح دارون عملية التطور، وكيف تمت، في عدة نقاط أهمها:
(الانتخاب الطبيعي) حيث تقوم عوامل الفناء بإهلاك الكائنات الضعيفة الهزيلة، والإبقاء على الكائنات القوية، وذلك يسمى بقانون (البقاء للأصلح) فيبقى الكائن القوي السليم الذي يورث صفاته القوية لذريته، وتتجمع الصفات القوية مع مرور الزمن مكونة صفة جديدة في الكائن، وذلك هو (النشوء) الذي يجعل الكائن يرتقي بتلك الصفات الناشئة إلى كائن أعلى، وهكذا يستمر التطور وذلك هو (الارتقاء).
وقد رد كثير من العلماء هذه النظرية وفندوها: يقول الدكتور (سوريال) في كتابه "تصدع مذهب دارون": إن الحلقات المفقودة ناقصة بين طبقات الأحياء، وليست بالناقصة بين الإنسان وما دونه فحسب، فلا توجد حلقات بين الحيوانات الأولية ذات الخلية الواحدة، والحيوانات ذوات الخلايا المتعددة، ولا بين الحيوانات الرخوة ولا بين المفصلية، ولا بين الحيوانات اللافقرية ولا بين الأسماك والحيوانات البرمائية، ولا بين الأخيرة والزحافات والطيور، ولا بين الزواحف والحيوانات الآدمية، وقد ذكرتها على ترتيب ظهورها في العصور الجيولوجية. انتهى. 
كما قام كثير من علماء الطبيعة برد النظرية ومنهم (دلاس) حيث قال ما خلاصته: (إن الارتقاء بالانتخاب الطبيعي لا يصدق على الإنسان، ولابد من القول بخلقه رأسا) ومنهم الأستاذ (فرخو) قال: إنه يتبين لنا من الواقع أن بين الإنسان والقرد فرقاً بعيداً فلا يمكننا أن نحكم بأن الإنسان سلالة قرد أو غيره من البهائم، ولا يحسن أن نتفوه بذلك) ومنهم (ميغرت) قال بعد أن نظر في حقائق كثيرة من الأحياء: إن مذهب (دارون) لا يمكن تأييده وإنه من آراء الصبيان. ومنهم (هكسلي) وهو صديق لـ (دارون) قال إنه بموجب مالنا من البينات لم يثبت قط أن نوعاً من النبات أو الحيوان نشأ بالانتخاب الطبيعي، أو الانتخاب الصناعي. انتهى. 
وغيرهم كثير تركنا ذكرهم للاختصار. 
ثم إن كلام (دارون) نظرية، وليست حقيقة أو قانوناً، فهي تحتمل التصديق والتكذيب، ومع ذلك فلا يؤيدها الواقع المشاهد إذ لو كانت حقاً لشاهدنا كثيراً من الحيوانات والناس تأتي إلى الوجود عن طريق التطور لا عن طريق التناسل فقط.
كما أن القدرة على التكيف التي نشاهدها في المخلوقات ـ كالحرباء ـ مثلاً، (تتلون بحسب المكان) هي مقدرة كائنة في تكون المخلوقات تولد معها، وهي عند بعضها وافرة، وعند البعض الآخر تكاد تكون معدومة، وهي عند جميع المخلوقات محدودة لا تتجاوز حدودها. فالقدرة على التكيّف صفة كامنة، لا صفة متطورة تكوّنها البيئة كما يزعم أصحاب النظرية، وإلا لفرضت البيئة التكيف على الأحجار والأتربة وغيرهما من الجمادات. 
أما موقف الإسلام من هذه النظرية فنوضحه في نقاط:
1_ قولهم إن الطبيعة هي التي تخلق عشوائياً وإن الإنسان ليس له خالق مصادم للقرآن الكريم لقوله تعالى: (الله خالق كل شيء وهو على كل شيء وكيل) [الزمر: 62].
ولقوله: (إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر) [القمر: 49] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات. 
2_ ادعاؤهم معرفة كيفية نشأة الأحياء على الأرض يرده قوله تعالى: (ما أشهدتهم خلق السموات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم) [الكهف: 51]. ولقد أخبرنا الله سبحانه أنه خلق الإنسان خلقاً مستقلاً مكتملاً، وقد أخبر ملائكته بشأن خلقه قبل أن يوجده فقال: (وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة) [البقرة: 30].
وحدثنا عن المادة التي خلقه منها، فقد خلقه من ماء وتراب (طين) (فإنا خلقناكم من تراب) [الحج: 5].
وفي الحديث عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إن الله تبارك وتعالى: خلق آدم من قبضة قبضها من جميع الأرض، فجاء بنو آدم على قدر الأرض، منهم الأحمر، والأبيض، والأسود، وبين ذلك، والسهل والحزْنُ، والخبيث والطيب" أخرجه الترمذي وأبو داود. 
والماء عنصر في خلق الإنسان (والله خلق كل دابة من ماء) [النور: 45]. وقد خلقه الله بيديه (قال يا إبليس ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيديّ) [ص: 75].
وهذا الطين تحول إلى صلصال كالفخار (خلق الإنسان من صلصال كالفخار) [الرحمن: 14] والإنسان الأول هو آدم عليه السلام، ولم يكن خلق الإنسان ناقصاً ثم اكتمل كما يقول أصحاب نظرية التطور! بل كان كاملاً ثم أخذ يتناقص الخلق، ففي الحديث الذي يرويه البخاري ومسلم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "خلق الله آدم عليه السلام وطوله ستون ذراعاً"، ولذلك فالمؤمنون يدخلون الجنة مكتملين على صورة آدم ففي بقية الحديث السابق "فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم" ثم يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فلم يزل ينقص الخلق حتى الآن". 
3_ قولهم بأن البقاء للقوي والكوارث هي سبب هلاك المخلوقات الضعيفة مردود بأن الموت يكون للأقوياء والضعفاء قال تعالى: (الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملاً) [الملك: 2]. 
4_ وأخيراً نذكر بالأصل العظيم الذي يبطل هذه النظرية وهو تكريم الله لبني آدم الذي لا يتناسب مع ردّ أصل الإنسان إلى قرد: قال تعالى: (ولقد كرمنا بني آدم وحملناهم في البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير ممن خلقنا تفضيلاً) [الإسراء: 70]. وقال: (لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم) [التين: 4].
هذا بعض ما أثير حول نظرية دارون مع بعض الردود عليها، ومن أراد الاستزادة فيمكنه الرجوع إلى الكتب التي ألفت في نقد النظرية ومنها : "العقيدة في الله" للأستاذ عمر سليمان الأشقر و "الإسلام في عصر العلم" لـ محمد فريد وجدي ص (797) ومجلة الأزهر: المجلد الثاني، السنة 48، ص (1341 ــ 1348).. والله أعلم. 
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Optio  n=FatwaId&Id=4755

----------

